

USNews reports BPA plastic unsafe - delackner
http://www.usnews.com/articles/health/living-well-usn/2008/04/16/study-of-chemical-in-plastic-bottles-raises-alarm.html

======
delackner
Reading the report, some of the comments suggest that people try using PET
(polyethelene tetrapthalate) bottles. This sparked my interest, since in Japan
almost all consumer beverage containers are PET. On a whim I looked up the
safety research on PET plastics, only to find that the main research that is
quoted to say they are safe is from ILSI, a chemical and big food funded
affiliate group that is also associated with the Tobacco and Petroleum
industries. [1]

Combine this with recent news that in practically every place they have tested
(including wells, major cities in the US and Japan) there are traces of
prescription drugs in the water supply [2] I think I'm going to finally give
up the convenience of all those lovely beverage choices and just drink fresh
tea.

[1]
[http://www.sourcewatch.org/index.php?title=International_Lif...](http://www.sourcewatch.org/index.php?title=International_Life_Sciences_Institute#Funding)

[2] <http://www.cnn.com/2008/HEALTH/03/10/pharma.water1.ap/>

~~~
Alex3917
If you submitted something good on this problem I'd vote it up, but this isn't
it. There are too many better articles written on this already. Try Googling
phthalates.

